# Lighting Layout in Garage



## HackWork

This garage is about 24 x 28‘. It’s being used as a workshop. I installed 8 4 foot LED lights. I hung them on chain at a height of about 7 foot, maybe slightly higher. The customer is very happy with the brightness.


----------



## A Little Short

HackWork said:


> This garage is about 24 x 28‘. It’s being used as a workshop. I installed 8 4 foot LED lights. I hung them on chain at a height of about 7 foot, maybe slightly higher. The customer is very happy with the brightness.
> 
> View attachment 139354



I wired one a while back and used 6. That's what I was going to use in this. But the owner wanted to be sure it was bright enough. So this layout might work.


----------



## macmikeman

I have wired countless shaping rooms for surfboard shapers. They like strip lights mounted sideways along the walls at desk height.....


----------



## dronai

macmikeman said:


> I have wired countless shaping rooms for surfboard shapers. They like strip lights mounted sideways along the walls at desk height.....


I'm sure that will help him in his choices :vs_laugh:


----------



## splatz

I ran the LBL4 LP840 through the Lithonia calculator and they come out nice and bright in a 3x3 spacing, nothing you're going to get a sunburn from but plenty of light for storage and tinkering. 










Amazon has them for $80 

https://www.amazon.com/Lithonia-Lighting-LBL4-LP840-Wraparound/dp/B06XJDRCZK


----------



## 99cents

Lithonia, 4’ strip mounted at 12’.


----------



## A Little Short

splatz said:


> I ran the LBL4 LP840 through the Lithonia calculator and they come out nice and bright in a 3x3 spacing, nothing you're going to get a sunburn from but plenty of light for storage and tinkering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon has them for $80
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Lithonia-Lighting-LBL4-LP840-Wraparound/dp/B06XJDRCZK





99cents said:


> Lithonia, 4’ strip mounted at 12’.



Those are exactly how I had it drew up with my 3 rows of 3 that I described in my OP.


----------



## frenchelectrican

I would go in 3X3 pattern as well but be aware of garage door opener hardwares it may affect the location where you put the two luminaires that you may have to offset about 30 cm one way or other depending on how the trusses or rafter run.

useally LED wrap around useally do it pretty decent if you keep it up high.


----------



## 99cents

A Little Short said:


> I need to provide lights in a residential detached garage. It is 24' x 24' with 10-12' ceilings. No special work will be done, mainly tinkering and storage. They want 4' LED strip lights.
> How many lights would you use in this layout, and how far apart?
> I figured 9 lights in 3 rows of 3, spaced 6' on center apart.
> Planned on 4' tubes 5k


You would go 8’ apart with 4’ to the wall.


----------



## NoBot

Nine Lights. 
Positioning depends on the size of the garage doors. These are 9ft wide x 8 ft tall.
Open the attached .PDF for the Layout Sheet


----------



## VELOCI3

Not a fan of 5000k. 4000k looks pure white and renders colors better than 5000. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Modifier

HackWork said:


> View attachment 139354





splatz said:


>





NoBot said:


> Nine Lights.


What apps are you guys using for the design layouts?:smile:


----------



## 99cents

The_Modifier said:


> What apps are you guys using for the design layouts?:smile:


It’s just the layout software on the Lithonia site.


----------



## VELOCI3

NoBot said:


> Nine Lights.
> Positioning depends on the size of the garage doors. These are 9ft wide x 8 ft tall.
> Open the attached .PDF for the Layout Sheet




This is the layout I would use because the garage doors won’t block the light


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz

The_Modifier said:


> What apps are you guys using for the design layouts?:smile:





99cents said:


> It’s just the layout software on the Lithonia site.


Acuity Brands Visual Interiors, works very well as far as I can tell, I've used it a bunch this last few months and everyone's been happy with the layouts.


----------



## NoBot

The_Modifier said:


> What apps are you guys using for the design layouts?:smile:


Chief Architect Premier ver. X11


----------



## r0yal

Came across a general rule of thumb awhile back, not sure if it was on a lighting website or architectural website, but I try to base my lighting off it.



-A square foot of floor space needs 20 lumens.
-A Table or raised surface needs 30 lumens.
-A workspace needs 50 lumens.


----------



## CADPoint

http://www.visual-3d.com/tools/interior/

You can make your own layout using the web site above. You might need to get exact ceiling height, and assume some other aspects that you didn't state
in your OP.

You might ask client if there going to have work bench and position a light over their head (not work bench). ((You know Clients they never say what they really want IMO)) It's an up sale moment, light the bench.

The + is manufactures supplied spec'd lights that you'll need to choose something to get a light layout.


----------



## Easy

VELOCI3 said:


> Not a fan of 5000k. 4000k looks pure white and renders colors better than 5000.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in agreement with that. 4000k color temperature is great for seeing fine detail when working on things. At least for us old guys who have poor eye sight.


----------

